
Spot the difference: Fighting fashion rip-offs - savingthrow
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/stories-47613056/fashion-rip-offs-independent-designers-copied-by-high-street
======
savingthrow
There are designers and creators and inventors on HN and they have an interest
in protecting their work from being copied by other firms.

But there are also a bunch of people on HN who think that anything is fair
game.

I thought this video interview with small designers battling huge companies
was interesting.

